# Accuracy and Lasik



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

Sorry for being redundant as I have posted this on the Rifle page and the Coyote page but I am trying to hit the broadest audience I can.

I am hoping this page is where I will find the real "accuracy nuts" who might have some ideas for me.

Have any of you had Lasik surgery and did it help your shooting/hunting?

I would like to know anything good or bad. It seems like the rifles are not grouping like they used to and I am thinking it might be my eyes. I am 40 yrs old and find it hard to believe that all 5 of my coyote rifles have gone to hell at the same time. I cant seem to get the crosshairs and the target in focus at the same time and the target it self just doesnt seem as clear.

I dont think it is my scopes as I am using all Leupold glass in VX 2s and 3s from a 3x9 to a 6x18ao and shooting with the rifle fully suported on sandbags on a bench bolted to a concrete slab at the local range. I have cleaned them with Sweets 7.62 and Hoppes benchrest thoroughly and I am going to go try it again but when the same loads I have been shooting in the same rifles for years open up from .5-.75 up to 1.5-2.0in I have to start questioning something.

I appreciate any tips, suggestions, advice or experience any of you might have. :beer:

Thanks again,

Jaybic


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Jaybic said:


> Sorry for being redundant as I have posted this on the Rifle page and the Coyote page but I am trying to hit the broadest audience I can.
> 
> I am hoping this page is where I will find the real "accuracy nuts" who might have some ideas for me.
> 
> ...


I had Lasik and was shocked and amazed the increase in sharpness and improvement in vision.

I've had no side effects, having had it done in 2003. It's possible I might need a touchup in one eye, as it has gone back to 20/25, (down from 20/15 in both eyes).

Originally my eyes were 20/500 so it was a huge life changing experience. I'd do it again in a heartbeat.

My :2cents:

YMMV


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I'm also interested in this question. I've been considering it for a long time, but really don't know anyone that has had it done. I currently wear glasses and have contacts, but they really don't work to well for me particularly in my right eye. Left eye vision is fine, but my eye dr just can't seem to get the right prescription for my right eye.

Anyone had this done that had an astigmatism?

Matt


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

ac700wildcat said:


> Anyone had this done that had an astigmatism?
> 
> Matt


I should have mentioned I had one in my right eye... and with recent technology they can now address that too...

I went to Valley Laser in Fargo


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

There is this stuf called Claraxan(think its spelled tht way), it is supposed to help with vision problems like yours it might help. I know it is backed or something by Tom Knapp.


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

My lasik idea crashed and burned after I went to the consultation and found out I was not a candidate. Well, there goes my 10 shot/1 hole groups!

Oh well, that frees up a few thousand dollars for new rifles scopes and hunting trips. :beer:

I might not see much but I will have a darn good time missing what I do see!

Jaybic


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

What did they say was the problem with your eyes so you weren't able to get them done? That will be my luck when I go get a consultation.


----------



## Jaybic (Sep 8, 2005)

They said that my left(shooting)eye was nearly 20/20 and there was little room for it to get better to be worth the risk and my right eye is 20/40 and could be improved to about 20/30 at best.

They also said that I am so left eye dominant the my brain essentially ignores my right eye for the most part. It sees in "big picture" but very little fine detail. Please understand that this is me(the village idiot) try to interpret what the doctor is trying to say but it is the "Gist" of it.

Apparently I have a rather odd prescription and my right eye is pretty much just a passenger in my skull and just riding around in there not doing much.

Anyway,

Best of luck to ya with that. :beer:

Jaybic


----------



## ritcheysr (Mar 28, 2008)

Matt, I had an astigmatism and had lasik performed. I would have it done again without any hesitation. it has helped me see 20/20 again.


----------



## chase870 (Jun 21, 2008)

ritcheysr said:


> Matt, I had an astigmatism and had lasik performed. I would have it done again without any hesitation. it has helped me see 20/20 again.


Me too, best money I have ever spent on anything.I would do it again. The kill ratio went up big time.


----------



## handirifle (Jan 27, 2009)

I am 55 years old, and had very strong astigmatisms in both eyes, about 20-200.

Hopefully I can clear up some of your questions.

Eye dominance

Everyone has a dominant eye. It has nothing to do with your dominant hand either. I am left handed and right eye dominant. The non dominant eye isn't just coasting. The PAIR of eyes help the brain see depth of field or depth perception.

Without it you would have great difficulty in the field.

Now the LASIK, I had mine done about 4 years ago. The Dr. claimed I moved my eyes while under surgery, and that is possible. I have a slight phobia about my eyes. I had to have the right eye re-done about 11 mo later.

I still really need to have the left eye redone as well. In addition, some of my astigmatism CAME back. I was warned about this too. When I had the right eye redone, the Dr. did NOT want to do it, but I told him I had to because it was my dominant eye and the vision wasn't good.

Now, after the redo, my right eye is fantastic, but where 6-9 months, after the surgery, I could see fine in intermediate ranges (about 3-5 feet) that range is getting slightly blurry. The astigmatism is coming back there also.

I wear corrective lenses for reading (not just dimestore reading glasses) and all close up work.

End feelings? I'm glad I did it. I can drive without glasses and have not been able to do that since my mid twenties. I can shoot without glasses. With the right eye no problem, with the left eye, I wear the glasses at the range.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Let someone else shoot your rifles and see what kind of groups they throw.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

my shooting was raised to the next level after I had Lasik, and I wasn't exactly a slouch before. Best 3 grand I ever spent. Get your appointment ASAP!!!!


----------

